# Who Here Has Never Done It?



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Big Dirty Foot's most recent thread about his first bomb got me to thinking.

There's always something special about your first time, right? :r I know I very much enjoyed the first bomb I received (from Quixote) and also the very first bomb I sent out.

Giving and receiving always reminds me of the generosity and fellowship of this forum so I wanna know ... who here has not yet had the fortune of giving and/or receiving?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Big Dirty Foot's most recent thread about his first bomb got me to thinking.
> 
> There's always something special about your first time, right? :r I know I very much enjoyed the first bomb I received (from Quixote) and also the very first bomb I sent out.
> 
> Giving and receiving always reminds me of the generosity and fellowship of this forum so I wanna know ... who here has not yet had the fortune of giving and/or receiving?


Be careful ... this might resurrect ghostbomber....


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Neither bombed or been bombed yet. Still in my first trade here. I want to bomb some folks, only problem is I only have a few smokes and all are singles that I have not tried yet, so I don't really want to send those out. Hopefully money will straighten itself out soon enough and I can buy a few boxes and start some bombings


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I've bombed and been bombed. Actually, just bombed someone yesterday (although, to be fair, it was quite late!). I like getting bombs, but I like sending them more, 'cause it's fun.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Ditto, neither bombed nor been. Wanted to bomb a fella on the board here, but I can't afford to pull it off at the moment. Sending beads instead.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Inbound I've had a few recently, and outbound one has recently landed, and another is in the workshop.... Muhahahahaha....


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I've been in one Cigar Draft on another board, and am doing a Newbie Sampler Trade right now with one of the FOG's on this board, but no bombs yet here, either incoming or outgoing.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What's a Bomb????

lol


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Have bombed only pds so far. Have never been bombed. But i will be sending atleast 2 bombs out this friday duck cover and roll.

CBF :w


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Way back in 2004, I signed up for the Secret Santa thing after finding this site. He sent me a really nice package. I didn't know they grew tobacco at the north pole!  That was the very first package I received, although I did know it was coming; does that count as a bomb?

Then I was the victim of a nuclear blast in April of 05. A few weeks ago, out of the blue, I recieved a sampling of 5 Cubans and 5 NC from Moglman (Thanks yet again, my friend! Great Smokes!). That's been the extent of what I've received since joining in November of 2004.

As far as what has gone out (to members here....not counting the "Cigar Ministry"...  ) I've given "happy sacks" to a few gorillas at cigar events held at local shops: Hungsolo, Croatan, Suburbahick, Czartim. Kind of like a bomb, only without having to pay postage!

Last week, I sent a dozen sticks to PDS, as partial payment for all he does for us.

Then just recently, I've sent out 7 bomblets this week. I made up 2 more last night, and will be making up several more this week.....and boy, it sure is fun!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Be careful ... this might resurrect ghostbomber....


Ghostbomber ... he's a myth, a spook story that criminals tell their kids at night ... and no one ever really believes.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I have received two bombs and I have done two trades, one of which was the newbie sampler trade.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I was part of the pds bombing,which was fun, but I've never been bombed by anybody yet


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Its fun to get a bomb from poeple, especially when its totally unexpected. However, I really enjoy sending them out. Its great to be able to get a good variety of sticks out to people who are new to cigars.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Been Bombed and have a couple to leave this Friday... :gn


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

well, what can I say? We've sent out some bombs.. not near as many as we should have or will. But received bombs?? OH MY!! We've received more bombs that we can count. Everyone on this site is soooooo generous!!

We're always looking for something new that we can send out or do and we have a few ideas.. so soon we should be bombing some more.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been in a few great PIF's & newbie trade. I've sent out a couple bombs, and I've received one that I wasn't expecting (thanks Nooner). Even though it's the thought that counts, and not what you send, I'm always thinking my smokes aren't good enough to bomb the people I want to. 

I agree with Jeff though. I like receiving, but like sending more.

Mel


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

I've bombed some people but never been bombed myself 
:gn but the bombers are being filled as i type *oh boy * :gn


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Just ask Tom if I've ever sent a bomb before.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Neither. I've traded a few and have sent and received from different people. It could also be a bit more hard to bomb when newer and have noone's address.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Sent a few bombs and recieved some cigars in trades but have yet to be bombed unexpectedly.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Sent a couple...and received a couple.... :gn


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sent a couple...and received a couple.... :gn


Sent a couple? Look at the devastation he caused! Don't trust this man! It'll take months to rebuild the damage!

I have recieved the one bomb (thanks Navydoc), but it was a mighty blow! Due to my limited stogie suplies I have yet to send out a true bomb, however I did find a way to send out a retaliatory strike (I'd stay in a safe port...). My targeting radar got the grids from the last strike I recieved...

There are a few places to get stogies around here, and once I can hop onto a convoy going there I will start a bombing run...

LT


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i could not answer this question because there was no applicable answer for those that have been bombed and do bomb.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Since I have joined CS in June of this year, I have felt nothing but incredible generosity from everybody here. I have participated in the Blind Tasting with Kansashat and got blown away with cigars, that was definitely an incredible bomb. Then I was paired up with icehog3 for the NST and even though that isn't considered a bomb, it sure was a bomb in my eyes, those are some great cigars. Last month I won the FAHFAN contest and I can't even explain what a fantastic feeling that was, thanks again Dan and all the generous donators. I then got an incredible Anejo and Opus X bomb from stogieman. Also, this past weekend Navydoc sent out a package to me too because of my WTT/WTB post, another incredible generous gesture.
My mom is here from California where my parents live, to visit us in Canada and I don't know if this is a nice thing for a son to do, but I am going to have to use her as a cigar mule, because when she goes back next month, she will bring back and ship out some overdue bombs. Stay tuned.

All in all I would, but my wife won't let me take out a mortgage or dip into my daughters school fund, because I would bomb everyone here if I could. I have never met such a great bunch of people like at CS, my second home. I know this all sounds very gay(overly emotional), but it's all true. 
I love this place


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

miki said:


> Since I have joined CS in June of this year, I have felt nothing but incredible generosity from everybody here. I have participated in the Blind Tasting with Kansashat and got blown away with cigars, that was definitely an incredible bomb. Then I was paired up with icehog3 for the NST and even though that isn't considered a bomb, it sure was a bomb in my eyes, those are some great cigars. Last month I won the FAHFAN contest and I can't even explain what a fantastic feeling that was, thanks again Dan and all the generous donators. I then got an incredible Anejo and Opus X bomb from stogieman. Also, this past weekend Navydoc sent out a package to me too because of my WTT/WTB post, another incredible generous gesture.
> My mom is here from California where my parents live, to visit us in Canada and I don't know if this is a nice thing for a son to do, but I am going to have to use her as a cigar mule, because when she goes back next month, she will bring back and ship out some overdue bombs. Stay tuned.
> 
> All in all I would, but my wife won't let me take out a mortgage or dip into my daughters school fund, because I would bomb everyone here if I could. I have never met such a great bunch of people like at CS, my second home. I know this all sounds very gay(overly emotional), but it's all true.
> I love this place


This is Miki's idea of sending "empty" tubos containers....sneaky. Thanks brother...glad you're hooked like the rest of us.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

never been bombed trades splits pifs but never bombed .anyways always more fun to give than to get. :u


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mels95yj said:


> I've been in a few great PIF's & newbie trade. I've sent out a couple bombs, and I've received one that I wasn't expecting (thanks Nooner). Even though it's the thought that counts, and not what you send, I'm always thinking my smokes aren't good enough to bomb the people I want to.
> 
> I agree with Jeff though. I like receiving, but like sending more.
> 
> Mel


So true Mel and Jeff, and I was a victim of one of your bombs Mel. Whew that Crown is tasting better and better with each taste(slug)..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Sent a couple...and received a couple.... :gn


Now thats funny Paul..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We've been hit so many times that we'll never catch up. But we'll give it the old college try.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

never been bombed, but have received some sticks that mmblz was getting rid of, unless that counts. Not really worried about it. I have fun just reading the forums.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Have done a trade, don't have the ordnance to do a proper bomb..... yet

8 more days


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have sent a few.

I also have a few in the works.

Bombing is fun,fun,fun !


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I have done it, my first time was right after I turned 34, and now I am addicted to it.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> This is Miki's idea of sending "empty" tubos containers....sneaky. Thanks brother...glad you're hooked like the rest of us.


No problem, it's the least I could do for a generous BOTL like yourself. The CAO Brazilias Pirhanas are really good. I think a lot of the people here like them. Enjoy


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> I have done it, my first time was right after I turned 34, and now I am addicted to it.


34 eh? Why so long? Just waiting for the right person?


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

I've never bombed or been bombed.But I'm fixin to go unibomber on some folks.......


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

3 bombs sent, 3 or 4 trades (not sure the exact amount) 2 (drunken) contest wins. Not sure how being bombed works. I've had a certain BOTL that wanted to turn me to the dark side. I knew it was coming though......................Now that I think about it, I guess you could call it a bomb. When I opened that package and smelled that PSD4 I felt like I took a gut punch from a young Mike Tyson. So mark me as being bombed once. If you or any family members want to buy my complete and total history just send a bunch of free smokes. I assure you, it will entertain you for minutes on end. :tg


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I've bomb, and have been bombed............speaking of which..........targeting.......targeting...........hmmmmm!  


ATL


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> 34 eh? Why so long? Just waiting for the right person?


You just havent seen how ugly I am lol!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> You just havent seen how ugly I am lol!


Hey, I'm no prince charming either, Just a bomb whore. Lower your standards and everything will be okay. :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I've sent one or two out, and I've recieved a few also. I have to agree with some of the others, Receiving is great, But sending is a BLAST!!!!!(Pun intended)

Ron


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Not a bomber or bombee so far - I still need to stock up sufficiently to do the trade thing. I love reading the bomb threads though, they're hysterical!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

bc3po said:


> I've never bombed or been bombed.But I'm fixin to go unibomber on some folks.......


Ummm......you mean like this? 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13776

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=171650#post171650

.......I'm flattered! 

Go get 'em! :bx


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

One each way so far. As my variety & quantity of top notch ordinance grows, many more sorties are planned..........


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Inbound I've had a few recently, and outbound one has recently landed, *and another is in the workshop*.... Muhahahahaha....


Well don't get the wires crossed this time... man it sucks when the blow up in your face while packing them.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Bombs??.... I am the original Vegemite bomber  Other than that I have sent out some and rec'd a couple as well. Made some trades with ashtrays as well. But man I'm still getting over the one that Klugsie sent me, what a war head.

It is easy t know when you have been bombed though... you go to check the mail box... hey wait a minute, where is the mail box??


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Ummm......you mean like this?
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13776
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it will have to be non-isom bombs I'm dropping.but it's the thought that counts,right?


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

Neither yet, but when I do get my stocks up I will be bombing people. It sounds like to much fun not to.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Does it count if you bombed yourself because you put the TO address in the FROM field and vise versa? Does that make me a suicide bomber, or just retarded?


PRETEND THIS IS INVISIBLE INK. I'M USING QUICK REPLY AND AM TOO LAZY TO FORMAT THE COLOR TO MATCH THE BACKGROUND: Bombed and been bombed.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

I have partipated in multiple contests and trades 
but have yet to bomb or be bombed


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

RumblePen said:


> Does it count if you bombed yourself because you put the TO address in the FROM field and vise versa? Does that make me a suicide bomber, or just retarded?


HA HA HA!!! :r

My vote would have to go with "RETARDED". :r

But the thought of suicide bombings has alot of appeal....kinda kills two birds with one stone, eh?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've done it. I've done it over and over. Now I'm hooked and do it as often as I can. I don't care if I go blind or kill all the kittens.

Wait, we're talking cigars? 

I've sent a few packages out and received a great deal. The gorillas here are amazing.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

RumblePen said:


> Does it count if you bombed yourself because you put the TO address in the FROM field and vise versa? Does that make me a suicide bomber, or just retarded?
> 
> PRETEND THIS IS INVISIBLE INK. I'M USING QUICK REPLY AND AM TOO LAZY TO FORMAT THE COLOR TO MATCH THE BACKGROUND: Bombed and been bombed.


Either way its funny as hades, I have a few relatives from West Virginia that tried to commit suicide with a sling shot. Not that they were retarded just couldn't spell. They had just watched Sling blade and were sick of life in WV and asked their hardware store clerk for a sling blade but misspelled in the note they handed to the clerk.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

am i to understand that you guys (\gals) are sending cigars to each other???
inconceivable... what till i --- --- ---

*This Post Has Been Interrupted For The Following Announcement:*
_ (Take This You Bastages) :al :gn 
0305 0830 0000 6160 2415
0305 0830 0000 6160 2408_

*We Now Return You To Your Regularly Scheduled Thread*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

have bombed ... and been bombed


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I've sent one or two out, and I've recieved a few also. I have to agree with some of the others, Receiving is great, But sending is a BLAST!!!!!(Pun intended)
> 
> Ron


:tpd: 
It feels good to do both but sending feels really good.
Participated in many trades. Sent one bomb and received one.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

To quote Seinfeld..."I did it once and I remember I liked it....and I hope to do it again someday." Not an exact quote by the way.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> To quote Seinfeld..."I did it once and I remember I liked it....and I hope to do it again someday." Not an exact quote by the way.


Once he says ... once. I call :BS LOL


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sent a couple...and received a couple.... :gn


Do you mean like blowing up my mailbox with 3 Anejos and an Opus X XXX?

Thanks Navydoc, you are an incredibley generous BOTL.

P.S. - I'm not done with you yet....


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

One day later and I just wanted to let everyone know that I am still shocked at Navydocs Anejo bomb.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I havent bombed or been bombed. I want to build up my inventory a little before I start


----------



## CrackerJacket (Sep 8, 2005)

I've done two newbie trades with NinjaVanish and Moglman. 

I've got a target in mind for my first bomb. We'll see how it shapes up.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

OK guys I got bombed by navy doc and man he hit me good 11 stogies 
bbf,monte, romeo julieta pyramid,juan lopez,sig VI,hoyo robusto,boli, dimond crown maximus, opus X,greycliff.its the first time I have been bombed its so cool thanks again doc and you better be in VEGAS FOR THE HERF IN NOV  cuz I dont plan to lite up the sig VI till then :SM


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Taking Part in the newbie sampler thread but I have never been bombed, and have never bombed any one. But I have a package almost done and am looking for a target...


----------

